# Piercing infections?



## tasha41

Just wondering if anyone has the same experiences as me! 

I never had my piercings get infected before I was pregnant, and since I've become pregnant they've all gotten infected to the point I've had to take them out :( 

The exception being my belly button ring, and I just took it out because it was getting itchy due to stretching I guess. 

I had earrings in last night for a couple hours and now my ears are sooo red and infected it's gross!! (BTW, how do I get rid of this? LOL like I said, never had an infection in any of my piercings that didn't go away just taking them out and washing them.. so is there anything I can do to make it go away faster?)

I know pregnancy can sometimes make your skin more sensitive or bring new allergies about, maybe this has something to do with it?


----------



## tiggertea

try saline solution for the ears - it's what they give you when you originally get a piercing to keep it clean and infection free.


----------



## Jenelle

Yup I had the same problem, I have 6 in one ear and 4 in the other and I had to take them all out and clean them twice a day, even my first ones that Ive had peirced since I was 3 and never had a problem with. Not sure if your holes grow over or not (mine dont) but be careful cause even if they dont normally grow over, if they are infected and scabby and you take them out they can easily grow over... happened with my 4th ones up.
And I just used the same stuff as what tiggertea suggested.


----------



## pinkmac85

Ive had the same problem so I took my piercings out. My skin has become soooooooo sensitive since becoming pregnant tho. My poor face breaks out over any new makeup or even shampoo touching it, it's terrible!


----------



## Kiddo

Be careful not to trap the infection inside the piercing if you've taken out your jewellery. Try boiling a mug of water and adding a 1/4 teaspoon of sea salt. Use the mixture to soak your piercings for 5-10 minutes morning and night. Use it as hot as you can without burning yourself. 

Alternatively, if you've had the piercings for ages and they're fully healed then I find Savlon Wound Wash works wonders on mine but some people find it pretty harsh.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Maybe check the earrings youre using aswell. Try using sterling silver or surgical steel ones instead of ones made from nickel.


----------



## massacubano

I have not had this. But, my daughter recently had her her pierced ears infected. I used neosporin (sp) on then every single day (took her earrings out obviously). A thick coating of it. Then when that healed up I would do hydrogen peroxide daily. I put them back in when it healed up. But, one started getting red again. I even used gold ones... no clue. So they may close back up. IDK (((HUGS)))


----------



## Arcanegirl

gold earrings still have other materials in them unless you pay lots and lots of money for pure ones.
Surgical steel is a good one to try for sensitive ears.


----------



## orange-sox

Arcanegirl said:


> gold earrings still have other materials in them unless you pay lots and lots of money for pure ones.
> Surgical steel is a good one to try for sensitive ears.

Very true!! I has massive problems with gold earrings as a kid, and every piercing i've put in since have been titanium and not a single spot of trouble with any them!

I physically cannot wear any earrings regularly unless they are surgical steel or titanium... I have some very very expensive white gold pairs that I can keep in for a few hours max, but still get some itching. 

If you go to a really good piercing place near you, you can pick up some relatively cheap surgical steel or titanium earrings (or whatever piercings you have)... titanium even come in funky colours!


----------



## Bekkiboo

same problem here, my Tongue piercing became infected with my first pregnancy so had to take it out it was so painful, had it done again after the birth and that's how I knew I was pregnant with my second because it went bad again! Who needs hpt's LOL.


----------

